
Ask HN: How can I being a developer help my girlfriend sell art online? - someusrrrr22
I have a girlfriend who I believe is a good artist. However, she doesn&#x27;t know where and how to begin selling art online. Is there any way I could help her? Maybe I could build a small online shop? Or something? Thanks a lot.
======
Freak_NL
There are mature platforms out there that act as a platform to showcase and
sell art out there. Building your own platform might be interesting as a
project, but not economically sensible. An existing platform gives your
girlfriend the tools to interact with people who like her art, and to
experiment without having to wait for you to finish a new feature.

If her art is physical, consider Etsy; if it is digital, look at DeviantArt,
Patreon, or one of the many order-to-print shops.

------
brudgers
Ebay. The hard part of selling art...or anything...isn't building a website.
That's just pretend work that's easier than selling. Good luck.

------
strobe
as shop platform you could use something simple like ebay but you need to get
very good discoverability of her works to find buyers - probably good
solutions is to use many social sites like Instagram, deviantart..., therefore
you can build (or find) tools to automatize posting/managing
images+descriptions to lot of places at same time.

